

What do i do in startup weekend - hwf829

i'm kinda shy. I want to know how you pull off pitching in front of like-minded folks? my idea: careers 2.0 reinvented (maybe more content than stackoverflows') what do you think?
======
hwf829
im in asia by the way. stack's careers 2.0 seems to not have it for asians..

